# Canela and Vino



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

I haven't posted lately but I want to share some (okay, a lot) of picture of Canela and Vino.... DH took them with his camera so I had to bug him for a couple weeks to get them...anyhow, hope you like them..... they had a blast


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

a few more...


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

..last ones...lol


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

ADORABLE! pictures worth waiting for!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Great pictures! They are both so beautiful. I especially love the action shots!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Wonderful pics! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

I love the last three! Canela and Vino are both so adorable.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Canela and Vino are so CUTE but I think we need more photos! Can't get enough of them. Thanks for sharing. 
-Jeanne-


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

OH MY GOSH, adorable!!!!!!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

OMG they are soooooo beautiful! Great pics.


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

You have to be so proud of these two! Their coats are beautiful. More, more, more.


----------



## Celesthav (Mar 20, 2013)

Oh, I'm so glad you bugged your DH. Beautiful Havs! Love the action photos. I agree..MORE pictures! :director:


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

I have to agree with everyone else. The pictures are beautiful, as are the subjects. Great action shots. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

I wish I could get more pictures but if I do it will be with my iPhone which wont be as nice as DH pixs. He only gets the fancy-camera every so often plus we are getting a lot rain so no pictures outside until it clears up.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

iPhone pics are gladly accepted. 
-Jeanne-


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

more but mostly close-ups...


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

2 more close-ups of puppy vino....


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Sparkle said:


> You have to be so proud of these two! Their coats are beautiful. More, more, more.


Thank you. Their coats are very so different, Canela is lightweight and silky (with some frizzy) while Vino is very thick and wavy but still soft.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

They look like they're having lots of fun together!


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

WOW you have 2 beautiful fur babies there:clap2: more pictures


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Those a pictures are so nice. I love your Havanese!


----------



## gertchie (Jan 28, 2012)

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## Lila (Apr 9, 2013)

Those are GREAT pictures!!! What adorable dogs. Thanks for posting!!!


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Thanks everyone for all the nice comments.


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Just another pix of the Vino - looking a little shabby but chilling the car.  

..had to take him to vet for blood work - he's getting neuter next week :jaw: I know, not very nice christmas present.


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

I hope Vino will do well with the blood work and the "not-as-nice-Christmas-present" neuter.


----------



## cathryn (Apr 5, 2013)

Awww, Vino is so adorable!!!!


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

Great pictures, need more, love im


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

At night Vino "sleeps" in his own little bed by my side of the bed, well, he starts off on his bed but by the middle of night he always ends up like this....next to it...or in the dungeon (under the bed) that he shares with Canela.


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

LOL you know I have to share pix of Rox and Mud (Hunter's new name) from today's walk/hike.

As you can tell from the picture - Roxxy as NOT feeling the wet muddy landscape LOL and Hunter looks funny as I probably had the same facial expression as we turn the corner as saw the trail filled with water. LOL yea, we went another route.

oh, the last pix of the _three amigos_ was from this morning before our walk; that's how they were sleeping. Looks like they are sharing a secret - wonder if they are dreaming the same dream.


----------



## siewhwee (Sep 24, 2009)

Aw!!!!


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Our snow doesn't compare to others but they still had fun in it. It is freezing so we were only out there for about 15mins.

Here a few pictures of them...


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

more pix...sorry but I love taking pictures of them...

the pictures of kind of fuzzy, they wouldn't stand still.

Canela is dancing in the 3rd one and Hunter is being extremely goofy in the last one. 

As you can tell Canela loves Hunter, we tease that's her boyfriend, she loves to follow him around. They have the same personality - grumpy duo. 

While Vino and Rox act like puppies, Rox is going on 3, she still hasn't lost her puppy-playful ways.


----------



## cathryn (Apr 5, 2013)

So cute! Looks like they had tons of fun! 

Love the picture of your Visla with the ears up in the first post...not sure which one it is! And I can't believe how big Vino is getting!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Fun pictures. Love the one of Vino and Rox all wrapped up together. It's great how the big ones and little ones get along. Size doesn't seem to matter to any of them. I bet they do 't even notice the difference.


----------



## Celesthav (Mar 20, 2013)

Love the pictures ESP of Canela and Hunter in the sleep sack. If I may ask, where did you purchase the sleep sacks? Maggie likes to snuggle under our blankets and would enjoy one.

Great snow pictures of your four paw family. 
Jeanne


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Celesthav said:


> Love the pictures ESP of Canela and Hunter in the sleep sack. If I may ask, where did you purchase the sleep sacks? Maggie likes to snuggle under our blankets and would enjoy one.
> 
> Great snow pictures of your four paw family.
> Jeanne


I bought them off eBay http://www.ebay.com/sch/dain1234/m.html?item=290369840250&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562

They usually lay on top of them unless its gets real cold or ifthey are sleepy then they will get inside of them.


----------



## Celesthav (Mar 20, 2013)

Betty, 
Thanks so much for the link. The snuggle blanket sacks are perfect for winter time. I also searched for a pattern since I have lots of minkie fabric. I figured it will be a wonderful travel sack & blanket and maybe lay on top for a bed when traveling. You take such great action pictures of you fur kids. Love seeing them.
Jeanne


----------



## Celesthav (Mar 20, 2013)

Oh, I forgot to post the pattern link in case anyone else wants it. Looks like a great gift for my daughter's beagle too.
http://loveandaleash.com/2011/04/23/how-to-make-a-doubledog-sleeping-bag/
Hope the link works.

Jeanne


----------



## cruzr (Dec 5, 2013)

Great photos of your beautiful havs. I love the action shots, and Vino with his paw out.He is adorable.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Awesome, I love looking at pups in the snow! I also like when they come in all chilled and snuggle. I do wish we had a little less snow, my guys can't even run around in it, it's too high. They run around the yard in the paths DH dug, he calls it the luge track. I have a sleep sack for my cats who just sleep on top of it although they'll climb in a paper grocery bag in an instant.


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

The puppies had fun running around in the snow this morning. The most snow we seen this year. I love watching them bounce around like little bunnies. Love the paws.


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

more....


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Looks like your crew was really enjoying themselves. Fun pictures!


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Pucks104 said:


> Looks like your crew was really enjoying themselves. Fun pictures!


Thanks - yes they had a blast but I got tired quick. I probably look like a fool following them around with my camera LOL


----------



## cruzr (Dec 5, 2013)

Great photos Betty. Canela and Veno are such beautiful havs. Love the action shots.


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

haha didn't take long for the girls not to like the snow. Canela did her business and went back inside. In the picture Roxxy looks like she pointing but that her way of not touching the snow. Now, the boys, they were still running around and playing.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Love the pictures. Ugg, snow in VA! I thought maybe Vino was accustomed to it as he's from Canada, but I see he was born in April, so he didn't get a chance to experience all the snow and cold.


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Great pictures.


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Yesterday, Canela and Vino got their *"New Do's". *

Canela LOVES her new haircut - she has been strutting around the house showing off LOL While, poor Vino has been mopping around - I don't think he likes it. I have to be honest I like him with longer hair too but I gave in to DH. He has been telling me for weeks to cut Vino's hair since he gets real HOT real quick and is always panting. After he saw Vino, he still thinks Vino's hair could have been cut shorter.

We both LOVE Canela's new look - I think this might be her hairstyle for awhile.


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

If their hair cuts familiar, well, Imitation is the best form of flattery.

Canela haircut is after Louis (post. #422) http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=17428&page=11

We are still working on getting the red out of her beard but I been slacking off (which is pretty obvious).


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Vino is after Leo (post#1) http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=74666

I printed both pictures of Leo and Louis so the groomer knew exactly what I wanted. DH and people at work made fun of me b/c I made a PowerPoint slide to give to the groomer LOL

Hope you guys don't mind all the pictures but I couldn't resist posting them.


----------



## Celesthav (Mar 20, 2013)

Betty,
Love Canela and Vinos new haircut. They both look great. I like Canela the best since I was thinking of getting Maggie trimmed. She had an appt before her spay but groomer called an hour before appt to say she had the flu. If you dont mind me asking, Where do you take the kids for their grooming? 
Maggie has been picking up every seed pod, gum ball and yard debris this spring plus blowing coat. It's been a challenge. 
Jeanne & Maggie


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

I took them to Blue Ribbon Pet Salon in VB. http://www.blueribbonpetsalon.com We are very happy with their cuts. First time we been to this groomer. Too bad is so far away but worth the trip. There aren't many around NN and I didn't want to take them to big-box store to get groom. After reading a LOT of reviews on Yelp, I decided to go with them. The first review was from a Havanese owner, so that was a plus! and as were pulling in the parking lot I saw a cute Havanese walking out and then I was were leaving another Havi was walking in too. Its real nice salon and ladies actually cared and listen to what I wanted.


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

:mullet: last set I promise - :becky:


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Canela and Vino are just adorable. I always enjoy your pictures. My Scout is related to your Vino and they look alot alike


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Thank You. Do you have a picture of Scout?


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I have problems posting pictures. There is one under Gary's grooming post. Scout will be two years this May. He is the sweetest thing ever. Scout was a Miracle and Teagan puppy.


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Just read your post and saw the pictures. Your babies are cuties!! 
I used Pure Paws too - love using Star Line Finishing Spray and Classic Line Shine Conditioning Spray, helps with the detangling and static plus the scent isn't strong like some other products but guess I won't using as much now 

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Oh did you see Teagan/Miracle just had a litter on 14 April. Gorgeous Puppies!! http://www.rockhurst.ca/litters.htm


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Scout and Truffles were being groomed that day and we thought it would be fun to post the pictures. I have struggled with the matting problem and Pure Paws H2O Hydrating Mist has sure helped. I sent Beth a video of Scout and she sent the pictures of Teagan/Miracle's precious litter. Beautiful puppies!!!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Bumi is gorgeous! I was saddened to hear about the passing of your little Toby. It is so heartbreaking to lose a beloved pet. Our precious Sparky passed last Sept. You and Bumi have been in my thoughts.


----------



## Celesthav (Mar 20, 2013)

BFrancs said:


> I took them to Blue Ribbon Pet Salon in VB. http://www.blueribbonpetsalon.com We are very happy with their cuts. First time we been to this groomer. Too bad is so far away but worth the trip. There aren't many around NN and I didn't want to take them to big-box store to get groom.
> 
> Maggie is hot once temps rise above 75. She's part Alaskan and loves the cool temps.
> Your groomer in Va Beach did great fur-do's on both Canela and Vino. My fav is the chic look Canela struts. Too cute. Thanks for the Blue Ribbon website info. My daughter lives in Va Beach so it will be a win win for me to have Maggie groomed on that side and see my daughter. I have to wait until Maggie's off her antibiotic and her tummy feels better.
> ...


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

So I HAD to post these two pix. I'm at my desk reading (the forum posts) and I look down n Canela and Vino were both laying in the same bed, which rarely ever happens, Canela likes her space. My Vs are always laying on top of each other or next to each other but the Havies like their space, not big cuddlers. They look so cute together. It didn't last long as soon as I took the picture Canela jump into the next bed


----------



## Naturelover (Nov 30, 2013)

Awwww, super-cute!


----------



## cruzr (Dec 5, 2013)

Two cuties for sure. They look like best buds.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Such a great photo thread loaded with cute-ness.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww what a sweet picture, love it!!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

I love these pics, they look so happy. Your pups are beautiful and your pictures really capture what a Havanese enjoying life is all about. Thank you, they put a smile on my face.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Two beautiful dogs!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

BFrancs said:


> So I HAD to post these two pix. I'm at my desk reading (the forum posts) and I look down n Canela and Vino were both laying in the same bed, which rarely ever happens, Canela likes her space. My Vs are always laying on top of each other or next to each other but the Havies like their space, not big cuddlers. They look so cute together. It didn't last long as soon as I took the picture Canela jump into the next bed


The same thing always happened here. Toby wouldn't mind having Bumi on his bed, but Bumi likes his space and never allowed Toby to cuddle with him. 
I remember there were times when Bumi was cuddling with me on the sofa and Toby would jump up, he would walk all over me and Bumi so he could sleep on top of my chest, the minute he would find a comfy position, Bumi would jump down and give him the stink eye!


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the kind words. We love watching them play and wrestle with each other. Just wish I knew about this lovely breed years ago.


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Carefulove said:


> The same thing always happened here. Toby wouldn't mind having Bumi on his bed, but Bumi likes his space and never allowed Toby to cuddle with him.
> I remember there were times when Bumi was cuddling with me on the sofa and Toby would jump up, he would walk all over me and Bumi so he could sleep on top of my chest, the minute he would find a comfy position, Bumi would jump down and give him the stink eye!


Stink Eye ound:... Yup thats Canela towards Vino; while Vino could care less. He just keeps on playing LOL they are so entertaining LOL


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

They are just the cutest!


----------



## Sammy's Mom (Aug 7, 2013)

Your dogs are really beautiful! Such gorgeous eyes!!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Oops :doh: Sorry I posted this twice but I meant to originally post it to this thread since its the pictures used in the calendar....hoto:

If anyone is looking for a Havanese Calendar, the Havanese Fanciers of Canada (HFC) is taking pre-orders now. :canada: I think they found some real cute Havi's but of course I'm bias since Canela and Vino are in it :biggrin1:


----------



## Carmenchanwong (Apr 15, 2014)

BFrancs said:


> 2 more close-ups of puppy vino....


Prince's hair is about this length now, especially the hair at the nose bridge. I'm kind of worry if the hair is poking his eyes and make him not comfort?


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Canela and Vino look adorable on the calendar. I am going to order it now. Even though Scout is a California Boy now, he really is Canadian Rockhurst boy


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Heather Glen said:


> Canela and Vino look adorable on the calendar. I am going to order it now. Even though Scout is a California Boy now, he really is Canadian Rockhurst boy


Next year you should submit Scout's picture since he's a Canadian Boy :biggrin1:


----------

